# SketchUp-Merging Shapes



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Folks, over the last couple of years, I've continued to learn new techniques as well as solidify what I've learned in the past about Google SketchUp. However, I've been trying to merge some shapes recently and am having some difficulty.

I began with a pipe. I then added a thin panel in front of it for use in sectioning it off. I leaned the panel to my desired angle. I then moved the panel within the pipe to where I wanted it sheared. I selected all elements and intersected the selected elements. And lastly, erased the unwanted part ahead of the panel as well as the panel.

This all went as expected. If there's a better way of doing this part, then please speak up. I'm all for learning a quicker and more efficient way to do this part.

I then wanted to add some holes along the leaning edge. I did this very similar to the previous step by adding some rods of the right size and location, then moved then to intersect the pipe. Now here's where it didn't quite work all the way. I again selected all elements so as to intersect the pipe with the rods. Then as I began removing the waste, I was unable to clear the holes because when doing so, it would also remove the outer surface of the pipe. I zoomed in reeeeeeeaaaaally close to make sure the circles were complete and did not see a problem there.










Still, I have three holes I cannot remove their innerds without also affecting the outside layer of the pipe. Two of them are in view. Yes, the lower one looks like it has a gap. I did try to connect that gap with a line but to no avail.

Can anyone make any suggestions as to where to begin looking for the cause of this problem? One issue could be with the resolution. My pipe is only 1.5" OD. Could this be the culprit?


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's another picture to give you a better idea of my process.










I did another mockup to a much larger scale and did not experience the problem. I'm fine with that as long as I can scale it back down. However, scaling it back down to a very specific size seems to escape me. Well, after drawing it at a precise factor larger, diong my merges, then precisely reducing it again, I have what I was looking for. Sort of a workaround, but it does work. At least it was a good introduction to the Scaling tool. I guess they put it there to work around bugs? Ha Ha. I still Love SU.


----------



## WagonWillie (Sep 6, 2009)

There is a add on called "BoolTools" that does this easily and perfectly.

http://www.smustard.com/script/BoolTools


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks Ken. The video demo makes it look very useful.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

Rather than using the scaling tool to make the model larger, try using the measuring tape tool. Select an element of known dimmension…type in a dimmension of value say 10 times larger. SU will ask if you wish to resize the whole model. click "yes". After your desired modifications are completed…select the same element of know dimmension and type in the original dimmension.


----------

